# TurnTable or rocks in my head



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I was wondering, does this look stupid lol. The whole household wants a turn table, for some reason. I keep telling them our little set can not handle it. I've tried so many different set ups, I don't get anything done on the layout  While out today, I ended up coming home with a 120' Walthers manual turntable from our LHS. 
I guess what I'm asking am I nuts trying to fit this monster of a thing into such a small setup. I'd appreciate any advise from axe it to just use it. I'm am stuck in limbo over this one, for some odd ball reason  It is roughly a 3.5' x 7' N scale layout. 
Thanks Stan


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You got it home Plant it!!!
You can always add an addition later to make more room if you need it!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm no pro but it looks good to me. Any way to make access to the turntable from the Mainline more direct?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

concretepumper said:


> I'm no pro but it looks good to me. Any way to make access to the turntable from the Mainline more direct?



Thats what I was thinking, flip it around and you would have easier access and more room for the sidings coming off the turntable.

Now you got to squeeze in a round house too.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks guys I swapped the two around. I need to finish my mountain first to see how far it transitions into the middle. I went from approved drawings to design build, big mistake but funner 
I glued the thing up and let me say what a fine specimen to be used as a garbage can ballast. I see why they don't make these anymore. The tub and the truss are good. The tub will sit in a layout and not fall through. The truss sits in it's spot and spins fine by hand to. Manual TT complete :thumbsup: Wobbling and teetering come extra at no additional cost:laugh: There is the option to motorize these with DC. All the hardware they gave me is either pitted, warped and the main dowel is not even drilled out straight. I'll place an order for the motor and see if this thing can work half way decent. If not can you guess with big piece will be turned into a lake


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Stan,
Picture us Sir!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

OK Sean lol.
sorry it is the cheap way though, got homework and dinner going to. I stopped by Radio Shack to pick up a little DC motor to fiddle with while at work but no luck. I might steal one from an old HO engine. I'm thinking I'll just make my own armature or what ever the name of the center rod that spins things is called  Whatever I do it needs to go through a 2'' .
http://s111.photobucket.com/albums/n153/rt3395/N%20Scale%20Stuff/


----------

